# core beeping in auto mode



## Joekayaker (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there a way to turn this beeping off?? 
It's pretty annoying but prefer to leave in auto. 
Cheers, J


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Turn off tone guides.


----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

What are these beeps? I've wondered about the same myself. I can't see anything particular on screen when it happens, it's totally irregular, and the setting hasn't changed from barometer to altimeter or any such thing!?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Its the watch switching between baro and auto. typically. Are you sure your watch didnt switch modes? From the time screen all you would not see much change.

OR its your storm warning and its sounding due to a drop in pressure.

I just saw your post in the other thread. You identified two short beeps.

I havent worn my Core in a while and have not had the tone guides on for ever. (dont like them). Off the top of my head I cant remember two short beeps, but that could be my memory! 

Try wearing your watch in one profile or the other for a few days. See if that helps. Also, try turning off the tone guides and see if that does it.


----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

It doesn't chan between B and A in auto. If it was in B it's in B after the beeps as well (i'v checked). It's not the storm warning, thats different. And happens with high pressure as well.

As for turning off the sound, its not the beeps that are doing my head in, its not knowing what t is.


----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright, an amendmend. It hasn't gone off since yesterday, then I went down three flights of stairs and outside to get groceries, and it beeped. Then I came home, upp the flights, and it beeped again. So any sudden shift in heat/pressure/altitude then, I guess.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep that is the alti baro beeps.... Sounds like two ascending "waterfalls" of beeps.... Turn off the tone guides.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Or he could turn off the tone guides.


----------

